# 4Story



## Aschenkalle (23. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe da mal eine Frage zu dem Spiel 4Story kennt einer ein Paar tricks bei dem Spiel.


----------



## Wargrown (23. August 2009)

Dazu sollte es einen Wiki geben such doch mal bei Google


----------



## Aschenkalle (25. August 2009)

Bei Google habe ich schon gesucht aber leider nicht richtig was gefunden.

Gruss


----------

